# Looks like I need to change my User name to Max & Cooper's Mom!



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Meet Cooper, Max's adopted brother!

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLanding.action?c=9b0k4bch.2faiivvt&x=0&y=-ukprre&localeid=en_US


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome Cooper , I love the pics of Silver Fox holding Cooper with his little Harley shirt.
Will know you now as MaxCooperMom 
Lucky Max to have a brother.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm loving it. Great photos and wonderful ending/beginning. I especially loved the Harley look. I had wanted to get that one myself. Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Congrats on your new family member! :clap2:

What a CUTIE! :kiss::kiss:

Loved seeing your wonderful photos!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

What adorable pix!!!

CONGRATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I love your Max! He looks so much like my Biscuit, they must be long-lost cousins!! The same longer muzzle, soulful eyes, and longer body. You will love having two wonderful Havs. Congratulations!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great pictures, you all look so happy!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Janan:

You made a wonderful foster mom and now you will be a fab "furever" mom. Congras on flunking fostering 101. Tell Cooper & Max they sure have great parents who love them very much.

Mark you calendar for the Havanese Club of America's Speciality in Chicago in Aug-there will hopefully be a rescue parade and you can show Cooper & his Harley attire off at that time for all of us to see.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Janan,

Congragulations! Cooper is so handsome. I would ask how they're getting along, but it looks like they're best friends already. How old is Cooper? I have to agree about the Harley picture - I love it!
Gina


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great photos and what a happy ending for Cooper. Congratulations!

Now there are three Coopers on the forum. You guys need to have Cooper play date!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks everybody! The Harley look is perfect, isn't it? He looks like he belongs in Harley gear, running with the Hogs. lol The guys gave Allen a hard time with the hugs he got from Cooper. Honestly, Cooper was so nervous among the birthday photos that he was hugging Allen closely, saying, "Get me out of here!" lol

Gina, Cooper was a year old in December, so he's 14 months old. Max is 17 months old. So they are still puppies! And they get along wonderfully. Their play consists of, "I'm on top!" No, _I'm_ on top! No, I'm on top! No, _I'm_ on top! That's my ball! No, that's _my_ ball! No, that's my ball! No, that's _my_ ball! ound:ound: When I come home from running errands, Max growls and let's Cooper know without a doubt that HE comes first. While they are fighting over who is most important, Gabe, my Lab, manages to get in front of them both.

Amy, Cooper does look like Bisquit! I'm going to let his hair grow out at his ears and eyes. Have you tried that?

Miss Paige, I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to go to Chicago and take Cooper with his Harley gear!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Fantastic pictures. Congratulations on your new addition. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is official  I am glad DH didn't have to return his birthday present! I think it would be wonderful if you could do the rescue walk in Chicago


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Janan - congrats on failing Fostering 101 - he looks terrific. I am sure that Cooper will be so happy!!!!
Enjoy him!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! Congratulations to the whole happy family - Cooper looks very content with his new home and he and Max seem like they are becoming BFF!

Kathie


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations! Cooper sounds like a perfect addition!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Janan, your description of Max & Cooper's play is hilarious. Loved it!
I do want to let Biscuit's facial hair grow out. I hate the way my groomer (whom I otherwise love) trims his face~~he looks like a poodle!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Janan! I'm sorry I haven't replied to your great news until now. I love seeing your two together in your signature. It sounds like you are having a ball with your two young Hav boys. :whoo: I know the feeling.


----------

